# If you could get the "you have a private message" pop up to stop



## aliikai2 (Apr 20, 2006)

when you have looked at the message, it has popped up 14 times in the last 2 hours after I have already read, answered and deleted the incoming and outgoing message. Thanks, Greg


----------



## Dave M (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: If you could get the you have a private message pop up to stop*

Something on your PC is causing this. Clearing your cookies is one way to likely make it go away. 

You might also consider a temporary change to your profile to stop the pop-up. Clear the check from the "Show New Private Message Notification Pop-up" box in the "Edit Options" section of your User CP profile (see above blue bar).


----------



## Keitht (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: If you could get the you have a private message pop up to stop*

Did you use the 'Back' button to return to the BBS after reading the message?  If you did you will see the PM count is still at one.  Simplest way will be to leave the board after reading the message and come back on.  The PM count should then be zero.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: If you could get the you have a private message pop up to stop*

Good idea. Or click on your browser's "Refresh" key and then go forward (such as to "New Posts" or to the forum of your choice).


----------



## Icarus (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: If you could get the you have a private message pop up to stop*

You can also completely turn off pop-up notification of private messages in the User Control Panel ("User CP" link on the top left of this page.)

Go to "edit options" and scroll down, and uncheck the PM pop-up notification option. You can still get email notification of PMs. Make sure that option is checked.

-David


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: If you could get the you have a private message pop up to stop*



			
				Icarus said:
			
		

> You can still get email notification of PMs. Make sure that option is checked.



And PLEASE make sure you have a functioning email address listed in your profile.  We get many, many PM notifications, subscrilbed thread notifications, and emails-to-user messages returned due to "unknown user", "mailbox deactivated", "mailbox over quota", etc., errors. :annoyed:


----------



## aliikai2 (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks, this is something new since we moved to the new server,  and yes my email address is correct. 
Greg


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 21, 2006)

aliikai2 said:
			
		

> Thanks, this is something new since we moved to the new server,  and yes my email address is correct.
> Greg



Email address only affects email notification - has nothing to do with popups.

Rememeber, when we went to the new server, we also upgraded to the latest vBulletin version, so there might possibly be a problem with cookies left over on your system from the old version.  Have you tried logging off to clear your cookies (actually click 'Log Out'), then logging back in?  If that fails try clearing all your cookies via the instructions in the FAQ article _How do I clear my cookies?_


----------



## Icarus (Apr 22, 2006)

Even if you turn off the popup and email notification, you can still see that you have new private messages in the upper right hand corner of each page, including this one.

If you're still having the problem, does it indicate new private messages up there, even when there are no new ones? Mine says "unread 0, Total 10".

-David


-David


----------

